# Persieds



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Anybody lucky enough to have midweek off for the show this year? I will be heading up to do some tree stand work Tues-Fri, so we should see a good show. Watched it last year, but where we were camped, we had a bit of a limited view. This year we will be on top for sure. For anyone who hasn't seen this, it can be absolutely one of the coolest things you'll ever see. Also, if you have any ladies you would like to impress, this is a sure bet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wouldn't miss it.

Looks like a goodun' this year; new moon.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When exactly is it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The night of Aug 12th is usually the best. The show's on every year, same time, for a week or so.

There's some big solar flares out there this week, we might be able to see a hint of the Northern Lights.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice! I'll finally be in a position to catch something like this. Seems like I always have to work when meteor showers happen. We're leaving tomorrow afternoon for our cabin, so we should be able to catch the show!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tonight (Thursday) is the best night for the Persieds meteor showers and the weatherman is calling for clear skis.

Should be a good show this year:
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/20 ... eteor-show


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We went out around 11 last night to watch, and only saw one or two out of the corner of our eyes. Less than impressive I've got to say. I'll look again tonight. Hopefully it will be better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, I was up half the night and forgot about it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Decent display at 3:30 this morning


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I left for work at 2:30 am and forgot to take a look.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That what going tp work @ 2:30 am will do to you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Seen a few meteors over Lake Tahoe last night.


----------

